# SOLVED - Kindle Paperwhite device's storage not showing up (Windows 10)



## DanMurray (May 27, 2019)

Good evening. 
As the title claims, my Paperwhite device's storage folders are no longer accessible, neither directly nor through third-party programs such as Calibre, which used to work just fine until just a few weeks ago.
I'm not sure if this is because of some driver error or if it has something to do with the latest update my device picked up.

I've tried rebooting both the system and device, as well as uninstalling the paperwhite's drivers through device manager, to no avail.

I'm running Windows 10 Pro 64-bit, and the Paperwhite is running Kindle 5.11.1.1.
Not sure if this is valuable, but in any case, below is the 'debug device detection' log from calibre:


> Looking for devices...
> USBDevice(vendor_id=0x1949 product_id=0x4 bcd=0x100 devid=usb\vid_1949&pid_0004&rev_0100 devinst=15)
> Detected possible device KINDLE2
> 
> ...


 Hoping it helps somehow.

I'd highly appreciate if someone can shed some light on this, helpful or otherwise. I'd love to get my device working normally again.

Thank you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry ... not a clue. I admit I don't attach my kindle to my computer very often and when I do it's only to charge it; I never pay attention to the file structure. I don't even usually get updates that way -- I just wait for 'em to show up on their own.

Hope you can figure something out ... you've tried the only things I can think of to suggest -- next step would be contact kindle customer support.

One thing did just pop into my head: try a differend USB wire ... maybe the one you are using has gotten a break in it or something?


----------



## DanMurray (May 27, 2019)

Thank you for replying. 

I had indeed tried a different wire, but I knew it to be a long shot since the first one was already charging it normally.
It seems to me that the problem is with Windows recognizing the device properly. It's listed under Disk Drives on the device manager, instead of Portable Devices, where it should be, and I've yet to find a workaround for that.

I don't use my computer to update my Kindle either, but it's the only way I've found to upload certain pdfs to it.

I'll reply to this thread in case I find a solution.


----------



## DanMurray (May 27, 2019)

I figured out a solution. Through the "Disk Management" program, I selected the Kindle device, right clicked, selected "Change Drive Letter and Paths..." and assigned it a drive letter. 
Now I can access the Kindle's directory normally and Calibre can once again recognize it.


----------



## Milenceto123 (May 31, 2021)

The same problem with me and nothing help - I try all methods listed in Internet! I will reccomend the way that I found for uploading books in my Kindle and it works perfectly - just download from Amazon "Send to Kindle App". With this you can easily transfer any book that is in your PC to Kindle as far as it is in Mobi format. You can visit this for more info: https://www.amazon.com/gp/sendtokindle/pc


----------

